# Daymian John



## confused2011

On the 11th, I noticed I hadn't felt Daymian move in quite some time. I went in to have a NST done and his heartbeat was gone. I was then induced that evening and at 12:13 PM on Wednesday the 12th, I delivered the most precious little boy I have ever seen. He was 11.8 oz and 10 inches long. My placenta had attached to scar so I ended up having a D and C. Later that evening, I got to hold my precious lil Daymian for about an hour and then they took him away. The love I have for that little boy will never go away.


----------



## Lottelotte

So very very sorry for your loss.

Fly high Daymian

:hugs::hugs:
Xx


----------



## mhazzab

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. This pain is like nothing you have ever felt before and it's hard for other people to truly understand...we are all here for you whenever you need somebody to talk to.
your loss is so recent...just take each day or even hour as it comes...at first it's a case of just surviving each day.

I love his name...fly high sweet Daymian x


----------



## lily24

How very dreadful, I'm truly sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry. I read your post in the 2nd trimester and my heart broke for you. It truly is a hard road ahead but things do ease with A LOT of time , you never get over it, just a bit through it. These women in these forums have become like my family, they have gotten me through the worst times of my life and I pray that will be the case with you also. Anytime you need a friend we all are here. Thinking of you and I am so deeply sorry for your loss of Daymian
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I am so so sorry for the loss of your precious baby boy. We are all here for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you xxx


----------



## BlessedWomb

I am terribly sorry you had to go through that. But, we are all here and you are not alone.


----------



## confused2011

Thanks. It helps to know Im not alone... I just cant let go of him.. He was so alive on Sunday.. He will always be my precious little angel.


----------



## mhazzab

It's so hard, it really is. This is something you will never forget, never get over, but it does get a little easier, with time.

Did you get any keepsakes of him? Some photos or footprints, or a blanket that you can keep with you? X


----------



## confused2011

They did give us a keep sake box. It has his little dress thing, and a blanket, and two hats. They also gave us a little angel pin that they put on him and a tiny ring they placed in photos next to him that they took for us. I am finding peace that he will never hurt or feel sorrow or pain. I am tho feeeling guilty about already talking about wanting to try for another baby. Never to replace Daymian, he will always be my beloved baby .... but to have that baby that I have gone through so much to try to get.


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so glad you got some keepsakes...you will treasure these forever.

Please don't ever feel guilty for wanting to try again already this is so common, I was the same and it was all that got me through the days, the thought of finally having a baby to take home. Not to replace my girls of course but the urge to be a mother is so strong...of course you are still a mum but you deserve to have a baby in your arms. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## confused2011

That is a big part of what is getting me through.. I want that baby. I had an ectopic in Sep of 11, Ectopic in Feb 01 resulting in rupture and then this. I just ask for one more baby and I will be content.


----------



## Vickieh1981

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## confused2011

I went to the doctor today and so far it looks like the culprit was I had been infected with Paravirus B19. Apparently, at some point I was exposed to a child with it and never knew it. While I find great relief that it was nothing that I could have prevented, and that it wont happen again.. I find myself kind of angry that it was something to dumb. Doctor feels like it will be ok for me to try again in a couple of months and that I will be much closer. Im thinking next time I want a doppler so I can reassure myself. And I also told my husband, that next time I am becoming a hermit, if you wanna come see me, you can but if you so much as feel a sniffle coming on stay away..


----------



## mhazzab

Wow...I'm so glad you have been given a simple answer fairly quickly and that its not likely to happen again but such a tragedy that you lost your Daymian. 
I has a Doppler and I found it very reassuring especially in the early days before baby started kicking x


----------

